# [How to Video] BMW e46 Factory Car Alarm Install and Coding



## UltimatePeter (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
Just made this today, thought I would post it and maybe it could help some people! :thumbup:






Complete walkthrough of installing the Factory Car Alarm for my BMW 330xi.
My particular car came without the OEM Car Alarm installed, so I bought the three pieces off eBay for $130 and installed them myself. This installation should go the same for any e46 body BMW...

I believe the following are included in this group:
BMW 316 (316i, 316ti)
BMW 318 (318i, 318ci, 318ti)
BMW 320 (320i, 320ci)
BMW 323 (323i, 323ci)
BMW 325 (325i, 325xi, 325ci, 325ti)
BMW 328 (328i, 328ci)
BMW 330 (330i, 330xi, 330ci)
and BMW M3

-------------------------Obtained all the correct parts.

1) Siren
2) Siren bracket
3) Screw packet
4) Interior ultrasonic sensor
5) tilt sensor
6) BMW Scanner 1.4

-------------------------Siren:

(do yourself a favor and be sure that the engine is cool. I didn't and it wasn't much fun... )

1) Remove access panel to the air filter by releasing the three plastic tabs at the top rear of the engine compartment.
2) Remove air filter.
3) Remove the four torx screws at the top of the panel and the clips which hold the wires in the wire guide. 
2) Gently pull the panel and it should come free revealing the next panel which needs to be removed.
3) The next panel has two more screws and a plastic clip. 
*NOTE* The two screws do not come all the way out and will remain with the piece, but the plastic piece does. don't lose it! 
4) Gently pull up the second panel and it should come free revealing the little hole where the siren will mount. You may have to tug a little bit, and adjust the weather stripping to get it free. 
5) My 2001 e46 had the threaded assembly in place so the siren just bolted in. Without this in place, some drilling will be required. (one screw)
6) Locate the harness for the siren. Mine was taped towards the passenger side of the car. Use a flashlight and gently cut the felt tape to free the connector.
7) bolt the siren to the mounting bracket as indicated in the picture. 
8) Place the siren in the location, and place one bolt into the threaded insert. (if the insert is not there, a metal self tapping should do the trick)
9) Connect the siren connector to the siren, and you are done.

-------------------------Interior Motion Sensor:

Clean your hands! Do not get the headliner dirty.. 
1) Locate the location of the radar sensor, it is quite obvious at the top of the headliner to the rear of the sunroof.
2) Gently pull down on the cover and it will pop out, where you will be able to locate the wire harness.

-------------------------The Tilt Sensor:

1) Remove the trunk floor carpet and floor. 
2) Remove any pins which are holding the right rear liner in place.
3) Remove the gas-release tab. It will just pull out, and can then be disconnected from the green wire.
4) Gently pull the right rear trunk liner away. You can normally get a finger on it from the top and pull it down. 
You will need to lift it off of the battery cover, or the battery cover can be removed if it makes it any easier. 
5) Locate the two bolts where the tilt sensor will mount.
6) Locate the connector, which is the six wire connector tapped to the wire harness.
7) Unbolt the one bolt which is holding the black plastic piece. 
8) Remove the plastic piece from the stud and place the tilt sensor into place as indicated in the pictures. (direction is important)
9) Place the plastic piece back on the stud and replace the one bolt which you removed, and then add another both from the 
screw package included with the alarm.
10) put everything back together.

-------------------------BMW Scanner Coding:

1) Install BMW Scanner 1.4 on Windows XP and Drivers for Scanner
2) Plug in to Car, and Plug in USB
3) Open BMW Scanner Program
4) Turn on Ignition
5) Close Initial Screen
6) Double Click "ZKE"
7) Go to "Coding"
8) Go to "Recoding"
9) Check DWA, DWA interior sensor, DWA tilt alarm sensor (DWA interior sensor, rear is for convertibles)
10) Check all desired Acknowledgement signals.
11) Hit "Write" button


----------

